# Is it daft cycling on B roads on an MTB?



## LosingFocus (1 Apr 2011)

Been bored at work this afternoon and have been using Google Maps to plan out some routes I want to do, the problem is most are at least 80% road based; mainly B roads and country lanes, but some diversions on to (minor) A road where it cant be avoided.

I dont have a road bike, Ive got an MTB style bike (and not even a "decent" one at that). Am I daft to even try road cycling of any length on it? Im not planning on pounding down the road at 20mph, more a gentle/progressive 10/12mph at most.


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Been bored at work this afternoon and have been using Google Maps to plan out some routes I want to do, the problem is most are at least 80% road based; mainly B roads and country lanes, but some diversions on to (minor) A road where it cant be avoided.
> 
> I dont have a road bike, Ive got an MTB style bike (and not even a "decent" one at that). Am I daft to even try road cycling of any length on it? Im not planning on pounding down the road at 20mph, more a gentle/progressive 10/12mph at most.



Certainly not, go for it. IME these are some of the most enjoyable roads ( B Roads & Country Lanes) to cycle on but sometimes inorder to get best use of them you do have to take small sections of A Roads and if they are minor all the better


----------



## henshaw11 (1 Apr 2011)

I've done the majority of my commuting on an mtb, and on knobblies at that - you just need to inflate them to their max pressure. Some tyres roll a lot better than others depending on the tread, tho' it's a bit of a waste of decent off-road rubber - I've currently got some Fire XCs which are fine, but some mud-targetted tyres would wear out very quickly.

I *have* used slicks in the past but they've been such a PITA to get on and off the rims I've tend not to bother - and I haven't found them much quicker.


----------



## LosingFocus (1 Apr 2011)

Thanks guys, I guess I'll just "suck it and see". Must not get bitten by the road cycling bug though!


----------



## twozeronine (1 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I'll just "suck it and see". Must not get bitten by the road cycling bug though!



It's inevitable........don't fight it!


----------



## Davidc (1 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I'll just "suck it and see". _*Must not get bitten by the road cycling bug though!*_



Why not? I ride mostly on roads and always have done but it doesn't stop me going off-road sometimes. I do have knobblies for the mtb, and they get put on a couple of times a year.

Don't know what tyres henshaw11 was using, but I can change tyres on both my wifes and my own mtb type bikes in under 10 minutes per bike. I do use an electric pump though

(Tyres used: road - Kenda kwest and Schwalbe Marathons, knobblies - Ridgeback OEM 1.9" and continental of some type, 2.2")


----------



## LosingFocus (1 Apr 2011)

barefoot said:


> It's inevitable........don't fight it!




I have to admit, on days like today looking out of the window....it looks nice weather for cruising along the road...


----------



## LosingFocus (1 Apr 2011)

Davidc said:


> Why not?



Because Im the type to go out and by a second cheap bike just for road use.


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Because Im the type to go out and by a second cheap bike just for road use.


Only one? I have so many bikes in my garage that I can no longer get the car into it.


----------



## Davidc (1 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Because Im the type to go out and by a second cheap bike just for road use.



Just save up and buy an expensive one instead. You know it makes sense!


----------



## adds21 (1 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I'll just "suck it and see". Must not get bitten by the road cycling bug though!



Yes, just got for it. I've got a road bike and a MTB (err, and some others!), and although I normally commute on the road bike, every couple of weeks I take the MTB, just for fun.


----------



## henshaw11 (1 Apr 2011)

Davidc said:


> Don't know what tyres henshaw11 was using, but I can change tyres on both my wifes and my own mtb type bikes in under 10 minutes per bike. I do use an electric pump though



'Fraid I can't remember offhand - might have been Continentals - they had a definite 'shoulder' to them unlike, say Marathons. It was probably a result of the rim too (narrowish WTB), tho' I've never had much of a problem getting knobblies on or off by hand without tyre levers.


----------



## ramses (1 Apr 2011)

Go for it, up until recently I used to do lots of miles on my MTB and mostly road based, up to about 70 miles. Fortunately for me I now have a road bike.
However I had immense fun on MTB on the long distance routes, just pump those tyres up so they roll a little easier.

Have fun!


----------



## david1701 (1 Apr 2011)

yup I did a 42 mile ride on 'all terrain tyres' last week on my mtb, I like to think of it as resistance training for when I get a road bike 

also use it for commuting


----------



## ramses (1 Apr 2011)

david1701 said:


> yup I did a 42 mile ride on 'all terrain tyres' last week on my mtb, I like to think of it as resistance training for when I get a road bike
> 
> also use it for commuting



Yeah that's what I am doing too, commute on the MTB during the week, and as you say the extra resistance is great training for the road bike


----------



## Piemaster (1 Apr 2011)

Don't worry about the bike, just enjoy the ride.

FWIW I mostly use a Giant Escape, rigid mtb type hybrid fitted with schwalbe M+ tyres. It's quite at home on farm tracks and off road cycle routes too.


----------



## Norm (1 Apr 2011)

I've done several 40+ mile tarmac meanderings on a hard-tail MTB with 2.2" knobblies. 10-12mph is a pretty good pace, I think I did 65 miles in about 7 hours but that included a million photo stops, two food stops and one puncture repair, and that felt a very relaxed day out. 

Don't push yourself, just pack a pink OS map, ride at a speed that you can still talk and see where your nose takes you. That sort of fun day out is best had on an MTB (or a psyclo-cross style bike  )


----------



## PoweredByVeg (1 Apr 2011)

What with the potholes at the moment, an mtb is a good idea ;-)

Just get out there and cycle


----------



## lip03 (1 Apr 2011)

starting the comute next month on my mtb  comute is mostly a and b roads running semi slics and done a few test ride and had fun!! 

have fun!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (1 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I'll just "suck it and see". Must not get bitten by the road cycling bug though!



Years ago I bought an MTB for just the same thing

I put drop bars on it

Then I bought a road bike.

It's natural progression.


----------



## LosingFocus (1 Apr 2011)

Joking aside, I'm going to try and keep at least 35% or so of my routes off road to prevent the need for 2 bikes!

Thanks for all the advice people.


----------



## rodgy-dodge (2 Apr 2011)

I've only ever had MTB's and ride mainly B roads, tracks, cinders etc Having the mountain bike is quite handy if you need to jump across from B road to B road on bridal paths, so don't think its daft. If your B roads are anything like the ones near us you need a mtb to tackle them!


----------



## Norm (2 Apr 2011)

rodgy-dodge said:


> ...Having the mountain bike is quite handy if you need to jump across from B road to B road on bridal paths...


That's the confetti, it gets everywhere.


----------



## rodgy-dodge (2 Apr 2011)

Norm said:


> That's the confetti, it gets everywhere.




B****r dyslexia moment!  ................ I should have wrote 'BRIDLE'  sorry


----------



## Norm (2 Apr 2011)

rodgy-dodge said:


> B****r dyslexia moment!  ................ I should have wrote 'BRIDLE'  sorry


 No need to apologise, I should probably be the one doing that. I must admit to making the bridle / bridal mistake a million times myself.


----------



## KenG (2 Apr 2011)

I agree about an MTB being best for pothole riddled roads, i commute everyday and would have destroyed a road bike several times over by now,
85% of my road riding is on MTB's, in one form or another, i dont own a road bike ( is a hybrid a road bike?)


----------



## GrasB (2 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Joking aside, I'm going to try and keep at least 35% or so of my routes off road to prevent the need for 2 bikes!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice people.


This just means you're making your self an N+1 candidate! If you've got an MTB ride but off road & on road you'll probably decide that riding the MTB on road is to much effort & a nice 'fast' hybrid or road bike would be better.


----------



## GrasB (2 Apr 2011)

KenG said:


> I agree about an MTB being best for pothole riddled roads, i commute everyday and would have destroyed a road bike several times over by now,
> 85% of my road riding is on MTB's, in one form or another, i dont own a road bike ( is a hybrid a road bike?)


Road bikes are much tougher than people think. I've hit pot holes so hard I've done damage to my joints but all that was needed was a bit of wheel truing & besides that the bike has been fine.


----------



## Littgull (2 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Been bored at work this afternoon and have been using Google Maps to plan out some routes I want to do, the problem is most are at least 80% road based; mainly B roads and country lanes, but some diversions on to (minor) A road where it cant be avoided.
> 
> I dont have a road bike, Ive got an MTB style bike (and not even a "decent" one at that). Am I daft to even try road cycling of any length on it? Im not planning on pounding down the road at 20mph, more a gentle/progressive 10/12mph at most.





I's never remotely daft to cycle on any bike!!


----------



## Davidc (5 Apr 2011)

KenG said:


> I agree about an MTB being best for pothole riddled roads, i commute everyday and *would have destroyed a road bike* several times over by now,
> 85% of my road riding is on MTB's, in one form or another, i dont own a road bike ( is a hybrid a road bike?)



Very unlikely. The worst I've ever had from potholes, rough tracks or anything else is a need for some slight truing up with a spoke key. Same as on my mtb in fact

Potholes have done me more damage on the couple of occasions they've had me off.


----------



## subaqua (5 Apr 2011)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Years ago I bought an MTB for just the same thing
> 
> I put drop bars on it
> 
> ...



bit similar here.

got sick of heavy BSO MTB

bought MTB

commuted on MTB over winter

found liked riding lots

Bought Roadbike for "weekends"

did a commute on it to see what it would be like

Commmute on roadbike most days


----------



## madguern (5 Apr 2011)

Would just go out and ride, as most people here started commute on old 10year mountain bike found in back of shed, progressed to hybrid got road bike. 

Now just bought a mountain bike again for variety and the fact I do like playing off road as well. 

Now commute on both, mtb on bad weather days and road on nice sunny days , Ok I will admit I am addicted to cycling :-)

Just go out and enjoy it !


----------



## NorrisCole (5 Apr 2011)

KenG said:


> i commute everyday and would have destroyed a road bike several times over by now,



No you wouldn't have.



KenG said:


> ( is a hybrid a road bike?)



No. 

Next!


----------

